# A Sad Day ..... My best friend ( my dog) passed away



## Mark_f (Aug 31, 2017)

At 16 years old, my best friend passed away. He has kept me company, loved me unconditionally, and was always happy to see me. It is a very sad day.




The funeral home was wonderful and set him up for me to spend time and say goodbye, then he was cremated and I brought his ashes home. He is irreplaceable.


----------



## Sandia (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry to hear Mark.  We get awfully close to our pets, like losing a family member.


----------



## dlane (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry for your loss Mark , I lost mine several  years ago and still think of them a lot.
I Hate august seems bad things happen


----------



## darkzero (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry to hear Mark! MHRIP


----------



## woodchucker (Aug 31, 2017)

Mark, my heart goes out to you. Sweet memories, and knowing that he is in good hands now.
The love of a dog for his master is so special.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 31, 2017)

however long we have with our best friends is never long enough.
sorry to hear the news.


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear. It's never easy.


----------



## savarin (Sep 1, 2017)

My deepest commiserations Mark, I know how you feel.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I know how you feel. I have lost 2 through the years and working on a 3rd. And each one had  different personalities. But great loyal friends who are always glad to see you when you come home. And there for you when get down.


----------



## Technical Ted (Sep 1, 2017)

So sorry... I'm sure you had a great 16 years with your friend. I've lost my last two dogs, both before they reached 9 years old, from cancer. I trained and certified both of them in Wilderness Search and Rescue. 

Yes, it is hard you us.

Take care,
Ted


----------



## jim18655 (Sep 1, 2017)

I feel your  loss. I've had 3 leave me in the last 5 years and have one now getting ready to turn 12. The last 2 Goldens were gone within a month of their 12th birthdays to cancer. So I'm dreading the next several months. I always tried to think of this as an opportunity to get to know another best friend.
Take care.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Sep 1, 2017)

Please accept my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Mark, My condolences.


----------



## core-oil (Sep 1, 2017)

Mark,

Your tribute to your little pal Stush, was certainly the nicest I have ever seen , He obviously was deeply loved and cherished by you, We cannot see your tears, But we feel your pain in the post, He looked a lovely little dog and seemed serene and peaceful in the funeral home,   you will certainly meet him again at rainbow bridge Love is everlasting.

May little Stush , Rise in glory to a better life free from sadness and pain  You take care of yourself , We are with you in prayers & thoughts in this forum.


----------



## FLguy (Sep 1, 2017)

mark_f said:


> At 16 years old, my best friend passed away. He has kept me company, loved me unconditionally, and was always happy to see me. It is a very sad day.
> View attachment 240808
> View attachment 240809
> View attachment 240810
> ...


Mark I am so sorry to hear this. I got tears reading this. I too lost my buddy... I cried and cried, I think I know the void your feeling. Take care.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. My four legged best friend passed away last year. Life can be challenging.


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 1, 2017)

Mark. I'm so sorry, what a great tribute to your best friend.


----------



## Dave 41 (Sep 1, 2017)

mark_f said:


> At 16 years old, my best friend passed away. He has kept me company, loved me unconditionally, and was always happy to see me. It is a very sad day.
> View attachment 240808
> View attachment 240809
> View attachment 240810
> ...


So sorry to hear your sad news Mark.  I feel your pain.  We lost our beloved Muffin 24 years ago, and still miss him dearly.


----------



## coffmajt (Sep 1, 2017)

Dave 41 said:


> So sorry to hear your sad news Mark.  I feel your pain.  We lost our beloved Muffin 24 years ago, and still miss him dearly.



Mark, I too am so sorry to hear about your loss. Dogs get to know you so well and are always there for you when you aren't feeling or doing ok. If you are so inclined try to find another one you should. My sympathy goes to you. Jack Coffman


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 1, 2017)

I want to thank everyone of you for your sympathy at the loss of Stush (which is Polish for Stanley). I still break down in tears when I think of him. All your replies has been a great help to me in grieving the loss.

Stush was a rescue dog. I took him from a puppy mill where he lived in a tiny cage with just enough room to turn around. He only got out for stud service and was put back. The final 9 years of his life was spent with me being loved and spoiled. He got anything he wanted and ate breakfast, lunch, and dinner with me and ate what I ate. (Dog food was a snack). He slept in my bed with me. I know he was happy here. I just wish it was longer. Again, thank you all.


----------



## dlane (Sep 1, 2017)

Glad last month is over .


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 2, 2017)

So sorry , Mark they are closer then family I know . My daughter has two her children , tiger hunter is sixteen and has beat death twice . Our other gran dog looks ALOT like your ole buddy. We didn't want anymore but ya know we love them tiger travelled a whole lot of miles with me in the truck. When I got down he climbed in my lap everyday still would but his arthritis stops him. I sure hope God saves our pets for us. You have my condolences my friend.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 2, 2017)

So very sorry to hear of your loss, Mark. Our four legged friends fill a special niche in our lives in such special and distinctive ways. The gap left behind when they pass on is difficult to fill.


----------



## fixit (Sep 2, 2017)

So very sorry for your loss, having lost several  good PET friends I truly understand they become a member of our family. He will be waiting for you on the other side when your time comes & you will be united once more.

fixit


----------



## Tim9 (Sep 2, 2017)

So sorry to hear about your loss Mark. We do get so very attached to our pets. When my last dog died I was so beside myself. I just could not function. So, after 2 weeks of that... I got on PetFinder.com and found another pup. Jumped in the car, drove a hundred miles back and forth and arrived home with a 4 week old rescue. He's been great, but that was 12 years ago. He's a big dog...100lbs. So I know I will face this again very soon. It's never easy. But I do feel that the only cure is to get another. You are never too old. Especially when you are getting a rescue who may get put down if you don't step in. 

   Anyway, as I'm sure you already know...Nothing will replace your last pup that just passed. It's tough. But that doesn't mean that you should not move forward and get another pup.


----------



## Bill W. (Sep 2, 2017)

Mark... Losing a pet is like losing a family member because they ARE family.
It leaves a hole in your heart that seems like nothing can fill.
Condolences, Mark.  Many of us have felt your pain.
We bear the burden with you.  We are your family...  Bill W.


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 2, 2017)

As much as I miss my Stush, I do have a couple other buddies that need me. And I need them.


This is Jingles. A little 4 pound poodle that was mistreated just like Stush. He is now 12 years old and I have had him for 9 years also.


This is Peaches, my little Yorkie. I got her and Jingles at the same time. I rescued them from the same puppy mill as I rescued Stush from several months after I got Stush.


This is Gizmo. I rescued him from an Amish farm. He is a 3 year old Shih Tzu. He was tied in the woods, no house, no food, covered with ticks and fleas. I have had him for 2 years.


This is Chrissie. A 3 year old Terrier I got at 8 weeks old. The owners were going to drown her cause they didn't want her.

This is my merry little family and we love one another. It is amazing, they notice Stush is gone, but together we will all get through the loss together. Gizmo has gotten very attached to me since Stush passed.

Even with the others here, I miss Stush terribly, but the others help.


----------



## core-oil (Sep 3, 2017)

Mark ,
   you are a good man with a big heart, rescuing all those wee souls,  Although Stush to you was by all accounts the most precious of your little group, Reading of how you got these poor little things  makes me want to grab some people by the throats and do the same to them, Sadly a percentage of the population suffer from a total lack of humanity


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 3, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this Mark. They become extremely close in a very short time. I don't know what I'll do when Molly goes. When I'm home she is always with me.

 "Bill"


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 3, 2017)

That's quite a pack you have there Mark.  Again, my condolences.


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 3, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> Very sorry to hear this Mark. They become extremely close in a very short time. I don't know what I'll do when Molly goes. When I'm home she is always with me.
> 
> "Bill"


You will probably cry a lot for a day or two and tear up when ever you think of her (I been through this before). I now have 5 little urns in my safe containing the ashes of previously rescued pals. The one thought that keeps me going is that I gave them all a loving home and made them happy for a good part of their life, but it never gets any easier to lose one of these precious friends.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 3, 2017)

My sincere condolences.  When my old buddy Rocco passed I buried him out back under the apple tree.  He's the first dog I ever did that for.  He was wearing his collar and I wrapped him in an old comforter with some of his favorite treats.  I buried his leash and bowl with him too.  They were his and nobody else can ever use them.  Even though my daughter wanted another dog, it was nine months before I could bring myself to get one.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 3, 2017)

mark_f said:


> You will probably cry a lot for a day or two and tear up when ever you think of her (I been through this before). I now have 5 little urns in my safe containing the ashes of previously rescued pals. The one thought that keeps me going is that I gave them all a loving home and made them happy for a good part of their life, but it never gets any easier to lose one of these precious friends.



I have always rescued dogs, always mutts until a month ago. I put my best buddy down in February. It was the hardest thing to do. We lucked out a month ago on a German Sheppard, he's very loving and a mush.... There are so many ways he reminds me of Chase, but so many he's not like him.  I love him dearly already. He has attached himself to me very quickly. We socialize him daily, with people and dogs.  I am glad we had the long mourning period. we needed it. But I am glad I found another one dog to love and care for.  If you ask me we get more from them, then they are given.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 3, 2017)

woodchucker said:


> If you ask me we get more from them, then they are given.



Oh yeah.  My dog gave unconditional love.  So did my mother.  But my dog never hit me with a wooden cooking spoon.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry to here of your loss Mark . I lost this Sheltie (Roxy) 3 years ago . She never left my side other than to chase cars . Unfortunately , she caught one one night . She has been replaced with 3 other shelties but she is never forgotten .


----------



## gr8legs (Sep 4, 2017)

My condolences on your loss. It is never easy losing a beloved companion.


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 5, 2017)

Always tough to loose a friend. My sincere condolences Mark. Mike


----------

